# SSG Liam J. Nevins



## Squidward (Sep 24, 2013)

Rest easy brother. Gone, but not forgotten.

http://projects.militarytimes.com/valor/army-staff-sgt-liam-j-nevins/6568514


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 24, 2013)

RIP  Prayers out to all who mourn the loss of this warrior.

LL


----------



## CDG (Sep 24, 2013)

RIP SSG Nevins.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 24, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 24, 2013)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.


----------



## JHD (Sep 24, 2013)

Rest in peace sir, and thank you for your service.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 24, 2013)

RIP


----------



## tova (Sep 24, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 25, 2013)

Rest easy indeed Brother


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2013)

Blue skies, and green fields my Brother.


----------



## dknob (Sep 25, 2013)

RIP ! 

Was he one of the 3 who were shot by people they were training?


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 25, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## ManBearPig (Sep 25, 2013)

Rest In Peace Warrior


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Sep 25, 2013)

Rest easy SSG Nevins.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 25, 2013)

dknob said:


> RIP !
> 
> Was he one of the 3 who were shot by people they were training?



Yes, in Gardez.  RIP


----------



## Muppet (Sep 25, 2013)

Rest in peace warrior. I just found out this warrior is from the town I currently live and work in, Bristol Boro, graduated the highschool here. It's news here / just found it in the Courier Times.

F.M.


----------



## ProPatria (Sep 25, 2013)

Rest in Peace Warrior.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 26, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 26, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## xf4wso (Sep 30, 2013)

RIP and thank you.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 30, 2013)

Rest in peace, Warrior.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Rest in Peace SSG Nevins.


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Oct 8, 2013)

RIP.. Blue skies


----------

